

Killer Landing Pages - Real World Lessons - paolodit
http://www.upsidedownturn.co.uk/killer-landing-pages/

======
profgubler
Wow. I loved that idea about using the profile pages as an opportunity to
increase sales. I have a similar situation with a client of mine. They sell
pools, and their most visited page besides their landing pages is their photo
gallery of their swimming pools.

I am going to do what they suggested and really use that gallery as a way to
bring them more leads. Give users that are excited about the photo gallery a
chance to submit their info and get more information about their pools.

------
10ren
I like the idea of giving your target audience a freebie of what they want
e.g. sample code for an API or tips for gotchas in the space that your product
works in. You put yourself in your customers shoes, and try to do something
that will help them - that's what makes you successful anyway, so it's good
practice too.

------
jamesbritt
"A few years ago UK supermeerkats moved the chocolates away from the checkouts
..."

Supermeerkats sounds intriguing, yet scary.

:)

